# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  kats back pics!

## chance

http://img269.echo.cx/img269/455/katsback8ml.gif

----------


## Rach33

Looks Brill thanks for posting them up chance I can't wait

----------


## di marco

thanks for the link, cant wait til its on!

----------


## CC_Rickman

she looks hot with the red hair (hot not in a lesbian way)
i luff kat, i wonder if her and chrissy will get on?

----------


## Chris_2k11

wow, i think the red hair *really* suits her   :Bow:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> she looks hot with the red hair (hot not in a lesbian way)
> i luff kat, i wonder if her and chrissy will get on?


Agree!! (not in the lesbian way) She does suit red hair!!   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

Does anyone know who the guy that it looks like she is fighting with is?

----------


## di marco

> Does anyone know who the guy that it looks like she is fighting with is?


i think i read in the tv mag that he was an exboyf she was living with before she got arrested

----------


## Layne

Thanks Chance, Great pics!She does look great! red hair is fab!

----------


## Angeldelight

wow... these are great... thanks

----------

